# Gakic and other supplements



## stone_dragone (Feb 5, 2008)

I have seen an ad in Blackbelt for a "fatige toxin neutralizer" called Gakic, and I was wondering if anyone has any experience with it.  I'd imagine that it's effects would only last as long as you are taking it and my fear is that it would actually begin to reverse after cessation.  

On a similar topic, what supplements do you use in your work outs? Pre work out, post workout, etc?  Anything for joints, muscle repair, bulking, etc...?


----------



## rabbit (Feb 6, 2008)

I have heard of it but never tried it. Isn't that a bodybuilding supplement?


----------



## kailat (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello, i just ran accross this subject.  

 Yeah I've used the Gakic and the Lackic both by Muscle Tech.  You can combine the two for post and pre workout, along w/ any form of Protien whey isolate shake post workout.  Depending on what your goals are.  Id say i've taken about 2 bottle of the Gakic and I saw alot of extra pump in the gym it was a nice supplement, but very expensive for sure.  The best thingI can say is get some and try  it.   If your looking for top brand name supplements for 1/2 the price of your local GNC or whatever I go to www.bodybuilding.com  they are a great place to start.  They will even answer most of your questions if need be.

  As for me I drink approx.  3 whey protien shakes daily, one in the AM among waking up,  one 3omins pre and post workout.   Along with creatine mix pre workout.  It's alot at first but you get used to it...  I've started this 10 week program and Im on my 4th week.  I've lost about 20lbs now. I started at 221lbs i've been logging in all my meals and supplements, I go to the gym 4 to 5 days a week working different muscle groups. (in fact i just got back from the gym), I started a whole new life style eating very healthy.  I log in all my meal intake be it snack etc..  I stop at no more than 2000 calories a day... I usually intake about 1300 to 1800 daily.  It was hard compared to my normal 3000+ daily caloric intake.   On 3rd day of week 4 I'm setting the scale at 201 today.  My goal is to hit 170- 175lbs by the time I get to my 10th week.  I run on average 2 to 3 times a week 2 to 3 miles each time I run.   

  The hardest part for me is the proper nutrition intake.  It has to be a Life changing experience not a "part time or temp diet" otherwise it just won't work.  I plan on maintaining 175-180 once I get there.  I have put on this extra 30 to 40 lbs just since last JAN.  I was just 180 one day and BAM I was 220 the next.  Didn't even realized it hit me.  LOL  so its tme for it to go back to where it came.. 

 Hope that helps.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 7, 2008)

Ive never tried Gakic but I do use muscletech stuff and find it very good. I use the new Vapor stuff they came out with, along with their nitrotech protein complex and Hydroxycut Hardcore fat burner pills. I too have lost about 20 pounds in the last month. my workout routine along with SKK and my new have really aided in the processes. Im getting ready to swith gear and change my supplement routine.

I also take multi's, fish body oil, potassium, magnesium and horse chestnut pills that aid in water retension, leg circulation and other stuff.

B


----------



## kailat (Feb 7, 2008)

I've actually been hearing from the boys in the gym that the new HYDROXYCUT HARDCORE is a pretty good fat accelerator. I just purchased a fine bottle of it to see what and how it will work.  I seen a drastic change in this one fellow gym member and in i'd say about 2 months he went from flab to SOLID and he swears it was the Hydroxycut Hardcore. So heck why not.  I could use a little "BOOST" lol.. I need to firm up..after all thats what its all about for me... have to cut the fat then firm the belly area.  lol

  I just had someone drop me some H20pills to toget rid of any excess water weight.  My goal by the end of this week is to fall below that 200 lbs mark. Some reason i've platued this week.  I've been steady between 201 and 203 today.  I kinda fell off my pefect eating ritual last night after coming in working my legs and had some pizza.  GOD IT WAS SO GOOD  lol.. its possible im gaining more muscle now and leaning out.  So thats gonna be something else I need to think about.  I'd be a happy 200lbs solid if I just trimmed the excess fat from around my belt line.

good luck all


----------



## rabbit (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah, I've seen the price of some top brand supplements like Muscletech and they seem very expensive to me.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 7, 2008)

kailat said:


> I just had someone drop me some H20pills to toget rid of any excess water weight.
> 
> good luck all



This is something you need to be really careful about. Only take this on day when you are *NOT* traing or doing any kind of cardio. These can draw to much water out of your body and cause you to get fatigued very fast.

also on a side note. any taking any kind of thermogenic or any other kind of fat burner, do not tale these with a nitric oxide complex. the nitric oxide will nuetralize the fat burner and make it completely useless. 

I recommend a small stack rather affordable to it includes, MRI Anabolic Switch (creatine complex), VPX meltdown (fat burner, new to the market but has very good reviews thus far), and a basic protein formula. You are looking at about 100 bucks give or take. This is what Im switching to so if anyone wants to wait a month Ill report back with the results

B


----------



## meth18au (Feb 11, 2008)

stone_dragone said:


> I have seen an ad in Blackbelt for a "fatige toxin neutralizer" called Gakic, and I was wondering if anyone has any experience with it.  I'd imagine that it's effects would only last as long as you are taking it and my fear is that it would actually begin to reverse after cessation.
> 
> On a similar topic, what supplements do you use in your work outs? Pre work out, post workout, etc?  Anything for joints, muscle repair, bulking, etc...?



I've used Gakic- load of crap if you asked me.  I read a few reviews that have said that it works.  But most reviews tended to be rather sceptical.  It's very expensive as well if you ask me, all of MuscleTech's products are.  That is my opinion anyway, and it is based on my personal experience with Gakic.  Others may report differently though.   

What supplements do I use.  I take a high quality whey protein shake (1-2 times daily), sometimes I mix this with a 3 phase carbo shake before intense workouts.  I also take glutamine, and amino acid tablets to help with immune system and recovery- although I'm not actually taking them at the moment.  

Good luck with the Gakic if you do decide to use it.  No harm in trying one bottle I suppose, if you have a bit of spare money lying around.  Let us know if it does anything for you.


----------

